# -Wanna see P. pederseni eating fish?-



## priZZ (Jan 1, 2005)

Bon appetit...

*0.0.1 Poecilotheria pederseni Sling KIRK, 2001*







LOL, not the best pic, but I'll try to make better shots. You know, fish is healthy! Even for Ts!


----------



## Arachnobrian (Jan 1, 2005)

Wow, nice spider


----------



## becca81 (Jan 1, 2005)

What kind of fish is that?


----------



## priZZ (Jan 1, 2005)

beccamillott said:
			
		

> What kind of fish is that?


I have no idea, can't even imagine, I'm not familiar with fishes, but I bought them in one of the local pet shops. You can buy them frozen. They are about 3-4 cm long, and silver.


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 1, 2005)

<<Eyes role over to the Fishtank in corner of the room hmmmm.......


----------



## shogun804 (Jan 1, 2005)

thats awsome :clap: .... hey when you feed it to the T did you wiggle it around or just throw it in there for it??


----------



## priZZ (Jan 1, 2005)

pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> thats awsome :clap: .... hey when you feed it to the T did you wiggle it around or just throw it in there for it??


I have to play with them first, to catch their attention. But my _*E. cyanognathus*_ didn't wanted it first, so I left the fish in the tank... and over night he/she found the fish, and ate it.  

The idea to feed fishes to the Ts, gave my friend. He told me, the Ts grow like wheed. And the chance to get mites, or some other parasites are more less (or equal to zero) then like with feeding crickets.

(oh boy, my english is worse, then I though... but hope You'll understand it)


----------



## FryLock (Jan 1, 2005)

priZZ said:
			
		

> I have no idea, can't even imagine, I'm not familiar with fishes, but I bought them in one of the local pet shops. You can buy them frozen. They are about 3-4 cm long, and silver.


Sound's like lancefish there clean and safe feeders for just about anything that eats fish (there GI before freezing too).


----------



## shogun804 (Jan 1, 2005)

that is really awsome thanks for a great idea...thats interesting about the mites and parasites thing maybe ill try to find some of those little sliver fishes around here for my T's...thanks


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 1, 2005)

Iv been trying to get rid of these fish for ages i put them in a tank with 3 african claw toe'd frogs thinking theyd be Toast for sure 3 weeks later there still there , But... i have a new idea thanks!!!


----------



## priZZ (Jan 1, 2005)

FryLock said:
			
		

> Sound's like lancefish there clean and safe feeders for just about anything that eats fish (there GI before freezing too).


Could be, they look like this:







Sorry to asking stupidly, but what is GI?


----------



## Shelob (Jan 1, 2005)

Look like silversides


----------



## xanadu1015 (Jan 1, 2005)

What T's can you feed fish to?



Laura


----------



## manville (Jan 2, 2005)

You can feed fish to any tarantulas as long as they are big enough to eat them..I have fed fish to my tarantulas before..


----------



## Fince (Jan 4, 2005)

Hehe Prizz! I see, you learning :clap:


----------



## jw73 (Jan 4, 2005)

Do you try to give your spider fried potatoes ? 
They are very good with fish.


----------



## priZZ (Jan 4, 2005)

Fince said:
			
		

> Hehe Prizz! I see, you learning :clap:


Since You're my master, of course, I'm learning!  Thanks for sharing You pic, I wanted to ask You if I can make a link, but I'm glad You've posted the pic here.


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 4, 2005)

Sweet pics, i hate fish! T's make it look REALLY GOOD!! Great pics to both of you BTW!!!



James


----------



## Lorgakor (Jan 4, 2005)

So does that mean I could go buy a feeder goldfish and feed it to my T. blondi? Or does it *have* to be a specific kind of fish?


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Jan 4, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> So does that mean I could go buy a feeder goldfish and feed it to my T. blondi? Or does it *have* to be a specific kind of fish?


 I dont think that there is a "specific fish" (if wrong, someone correct me) Either then that i guess a healthy fish would work.




James


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jan 4, 2005)

Just don't use perch or something else with large spines on their backs (for obvious reasons)


----------



## Pajak (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice. But I am not surprised - and glad to see how the spider looks with a fish in its mouth! Once when I was in a pet-shop the guy who ows it told me that . He told that in his opinion fish is recommnded for his spiders - he gives cricets only sometimes 
I  couldn't believe that, but now I am going to try to give them such food!


----------



## Darryl Albers (Jan 5, 2005)

i am trying to remember the name of that tarantula that is the 
only species that can swim , and has reportedly been seen hunting for small fish . 
does anyone know ?  :?


----------



## jw73 (Jan 5, 2005)

What are remains when spider finish to eat fish ? Does it stink ?


----------



## jw73 (Jan 5, 2005)

Should fish be alive ?


----------



## Lopez (Jan 5, 2005)

Darryl Albers said:
			
		

> i am trying to remember the name of that tarantula that is the
> only species that can swim , and has reportedly been seen hunting for small fish .
> does anyone know ?  :?


The Hysterocrates gigas experiment


----------



## mimic58 (Jan 5, 2005)

jw73 said:
			
		

> Should fish be alive ?


Hell yeah just dont give it to a sissy T

Anyone know if tetras are safe i got stacks an i h8 the things  :evil:


----------



## Fince (Jan 7, 2005)

I try to make a basic guide, how to feed tarantulas with fish (it’s a very simple thing  ).

I’ve been using fish to feed my tarantulas with for more than ten years. Several terrestrial tarantulas eat frog in the nature – that gave me the idea. I began to look for meat with similar consistency (the Hungarian conservationist laws protect frogs).

I feed from medium juvenile (sometimes smaller) to adult spiders with fish. For my spider’s fodder I use about 70% fish and 30% other (usually roaches).

I use freshwater fish only. 

The terrestrial and burrower species like fish, the arboreal species are don’t (except for Poecilotherias…they usually do accept fish.)

You can use fishes which have strings, because tarantulas are external digestive animals and the splinters can’t hurt your spiders (the perch is a good idea, because it has a dry white meat of good quality ).

Advantages: contains a lot of protein and water (prevent dehydration), good fat and protein proportion, clear (no parasites inside), cheap, comfortable and considerable growth of the opisthosoma after feeding.

Let’s feed!


*Method one* (when the spider is hungry…): 

Take a frozen fish, and cut it to an appropriate size (I don’t use pieces bigger than the spider’s opisthosoma). Put the pieces on blotting paper. Wait until the pieces are dissolved and put one on the spider’s favourite place. The spiders usually find the fish by themselves.
































*Method two*-upgraded version ) (when the spider is not so hungry…): 

When the spider is not so hungry, it sometimes refuses non-moving food. We need to apply a trick. Take a piece of fish and thread a line across the fish with a needle (just like when fishing, but without the hook ). Knot it, and put the fish carefully in the spider’s cage near by the spider. Wait some seconds and pull it slowly on the ground (or shake it a little on the line). If you can, touch the tarsus hairs with the fish while „trolling” . The spider will strike.































I usually put a fish in the terrarium in the evening, and take out the remains next morning (or when the spider has finished eating). At the end only the scales and the fish-bones remain.

"Is it stinky?" - Usually not, but the bigger the spider the bigger piece of fish it gets and when the digestive enzymes meet with protein, you will feel some bad smell (Then I use Chinese/Indian fragrant smoker stick to conciliation the dead souls  ) ) I think this type of food is not stinkier than the mouse.

*Important*: After the eating, it is necessary to remove the remains of the fish immediately, because this remains are excellent breeding gound to mites and other micro-organisms.

What the Prizz said earlier: *Bon appetit!*


----------



## jw73 (Jan 7, 2005)

Very good description. I will try this method soon. It must be good for Ts. High protein, low fat etc.


----------



## priZZ (Jan 8, 2005)

*Fince*:

Great methods, thanks for sharing. The photos are also awesome.

Cook Book: How to feed fishes to Ts á la Maestro *Fince*!


----------



## Fince (Jan 9, 2005)

LoL Prizz!  

My cookery book's recipe at today:

Cut the fish filet into very thin pieces and put on the plate. Grate some chockolate on the top of it. Serve whole with roachsauce. 

*Bon appetit!*  :}


----------



## Bean (Jan 9, 2005)

Fince said:
			
		

> Take a frozen fish, and cut it an appropriate size


Didn't your mother teach you to use a cutting board?  

Thanks for the photo sequence!


----------



## HaloMiles (Jan 12, 2005)

What a gorgeous Tarantula!  *rubs chin* I might just pick one of those up.  A Pederseni is it?  Beautiful creature, and great images!


----------



## Fince (Jan 13, 2005)

Bean said:
			
		

> Didn't your mother teach you to use a cutting board?
> 
> Thanks for the photo sequence!


  Bean this is the fish cutter equipment.There all weapons free (especially for tarantulas  )


----------

